# Crock Pot stuffing



## sqwib (Oct 6, 2011)

I wanted to share this recipe since thanksgiving is so close.

This is the best stuffing I have ever had that was not in the bird.

I got this recipe about 5 years ago off the internet, can't remember where.

I made this when camping at Killens Pond 3 years ago.

My mom actually asked me for THIS recipe, I was flattered, it was good but she went heavy on the poultry seasoning so follow the recipe as is first time around, just watch the salt.

Don't know why the recipe has poultry seasoning in addition to the three spices that make up poultry seasoning'

Here's the camping trip, Mods hope this is allowed 

http://killenspond2008.blogspot.com/
[h1]crockpot stuffing[/h1]





*not my picture*

COOK TIME*: *  *8 Hrs 55 Min*​PREP TIME: *25 Min*​READY IN: *9 Hrs 20 Min*​SERVINGS: *16*​[h2]INGREDIENTS[/h2]
1 cup butter or margarine
2 cups chopped onion
2 cups chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
12 cups dry bread cubes
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning *(premix)*
1 1/2 teaspoons dried sage
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram
1 1/2 teaspoons salt* Watch salt, this depends on your broth that is used last time it was too salty*
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
4 1/2 cups chicken broth, or as needed (start with 2 cups)
2 eggs, beaten
[h2]DIRECTIONS[/h2]
Melt butter or margarine in a skillet over medium heat. Cook onion, celery, and parsley in butter, stirring frequently.
Spoon cooked vegetables over bread cubes in a very large mixing bowl. Season with poultry seasoning, sage, thyme, marjoram, and salt and pepper. Pour in enough broth to moisten, and mix in eggs. Transfer mixture to slow cooker, and cover.
Cook on High for 45 minutes, then reduce heat to Low, and cook for 4 to 8 hours.
 ​


----------



## alelover (Oct 6, 2011)

Very similar to my recipe except I never tried it in a slow cooker. Great idea.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 6, 2011)

We have crockpot stuffing ever year and its so good. I'm not sure of the recipe but that's the only way we make it now. So good and very easy.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 6, 2011)

Sqwib you rock! Thanks for another great recipe my friend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes Sir, thanks for another great recipe!


----------



## grandpa jim (Oct 7, 2011)

Sounds great will give it a try in the next couple of days.  Thanks.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 8, 2011)

We've always cooked our excess stuffing in the crock pot since they first came out in 1971 by Rival[emoji]174[/emoji]; mom read an article on them in Parade that advocated doing stuffing in it.  Previously she'd always baked the excess in the oven next to the bird and more times than not it either got too dry and overcooked or too soggy and wet, it was never consistent.

Today we always make up extra stuffing so we can do it both ways; in-the-bird and in-the-crock pot; some like it one way and others like it the other way!

I make my stuffing a bit different using my home made breakfast sausage:

Preheat oven to 350°

3 - 4 boxes (depending on size) of stuffing CROUTONS (not crumbled up stuff like Pepperidge Farms[emoji]174[/emoji])

2 lbs. of breakfast sausage  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73350/country-style-breakfast-sausage  and http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83939/fassetts-breakfast-sausage-seasoning

1 c chopped onion

1 c chopped celery

1 lb. butter in ¼'s

2 cups broth from giblets cooking

3 tbsp poultry seasoning 

pinch salt

pinches pepper

pre make your breakfast sausage at least a day before (or unthaw some from the freezer)

take out the neck and giblet package from the turkey and put in pan with water and start simmering

chop up vegetables and set aside

in large frying pan, start frying up sausage, breaking apart into crumbled sausage (you can't help but to sample!).

once cooked, add all 4 sticks of butter and onion and celery and let simmer until celery loses it's crispness and starts to soften

in large turkey pan, empty croutons into it

season with poultry seasoning, and small amounts of salt and pepper

mix in sausage/veggie/butter mix

moisten croutons with 1 - 2 cups of giblet broth and lightly mix

rub cooking oil all over bird or spray with vegetable or olive oil spray

stuff neck and internal cavities LIGHTLY with stuffing, tucking neck skin under bird and held with skewers or string

(you don't want to pack it in as it will expand and rip your turkey apart!)

reserve a couple cups of stuffing, put the rest in crock pot on high for an hour, then low

spray pan with vegetable or olive oil spray and place bird in it, breast side up

lay reserved stuffing on top of bird in the V's of the legs

let roast, basting bird occasionally, and stirring crock pot occasionally (um... of course, sample a bit!)

when turkey is done, so is crock pot stuffing!  Serve a bowl of each; in-the-bird and in-the-crock pot!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2011)

Those stuffing recipes are goin' in the SMF cook book... The book is getting bigger...


----------



## michael ark (Oct 8, 2011)

for shareing.Get it tanks.


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Both of those sound awesome. Going to try both....Thanks Pops and sqwib.*

*JC1947*


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------

